# So frustrated with 41899!!!



## smcbroom (Apr 16, 2009)

I need some input from all of you....our local Medicaid (I'm in the state of Nevada, Reno)  just dropped our reimbursement for our oral rehabilitation dental cases 41899 from a group 7 to a group 1.  My executive director and I are floored!!!!  Not only that, they just made a web announcement yesterday with no other notification to us.  Has anyone else had this happen to them?  If so, for an ASC can we use any other CPT code to help capture more reimbursement or do we have to accept this and take the loss?

Any input is greatly appreciated.

Susan


----------

